# Yahoo Stock Ticker for your desktop



## Wary One (23 June 2006)

Hi all,

The Stock Ticker Widget gives you information on indices, your stocks and funds. Quotes are delayed up to 20 minutes. You can reorder your list by dragging the thumbs around on the left side of the Widget.

I just downloaded it from here.
You also need to download the Widget Engine.

You can change the opacity of the widget so that you can still see what's behind it.  A handy way of hiding it is to slip most of it behind your taskbar.

Enjoy!


----------



## The Mint Man (23 June 2006)

good one!  
downloading


----------



## ALFguy (23 June 2006)

Yup, Andy Pandy! Thanks


----------



## chennyleeeee (27 June 2006)

Yeah this ticker is awesome ! Goggle also has one but its only american stocks, updates might be soon.

CHEN


----------

